# Any one want any info?



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

Any one want to ask any real questions regarding P-res or regforce?
I start this string not because I am a fountain of information but because there might be individuals who are afraid to ask on other strings because of fear of the"nasty p-res guy"or the I hate everyone"reg force guys,although to this sites credit those individuals are pretty much kept in check.
A little background so you can put this into context:
I joined 24 RCSCC Magnificent corps in 1988.My training revolved around mostly music and seamanship training(I still use the knots I was taught today!)in 1993 I transfered to 2501 army cadet corp due to political reasons.(I was a seacadet piper-a taboo back then)
After only 1 year with them I joined the reserve unit which we were affliated with(1 FD Regt RCA(M).I stayed and enjoyed my time and training with the Regiment and was briefly still involved with the cadet corps.Unfortunatly I could not keep it up and had to "retire"from the cadet world compleatly.
After 9 years with the guns(was a Master bomb and a det comdr)I component transfered to the regular force in 2002 as a weapons tech(land)and have been since(still serving and hope to for another 20).
So as you can see I ran the whole"gambit"and have my early beginings as a cadet to thank for that,so as a service to the cadets I am willing to awnser your questions.

Or this string could fade of to nothingness...

PS\disclaimer-I can only awnser questions about which topics I have experience with and as with everbody else don't run with it cause stuff changes.
ALSO-please no questions like"do you think we should(wear,act,train,etc)as I would not like to turn this into a rant string.
But I like to chat so ask away!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2004)

Good on you gun plumber. Let's see where it leads. Good luck, I'll (and many others) will be watching


----------



## primer (5 Oct 2004)

Why is it so hard for the Gun plummers to fix our Air Rifles. I have to ask

cheers::::


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

This is'nt the type of question I wanted but I'll awnser it anyways
It's very simple and 3 fold
1.Most of us arnt trained to fix um!Those repairs are usually farmed out to civilian companies or the individuals in my trade are few and far bettween
2.more times than not we cannot get parts.Because of the primary goal of the trade,unfortunatly air rifles are low priority.Parts are hard to find and it is easier to send it away for repair
3.The money required to fix something has to be availible through a budget.Because Cadets have no"military"budget its up to you corps\sqn to pay for it.

Trust me,we fix all that comes through our door,includind cadet c no7 22 cal rifles
hope this helps....


----------



## Torlyn (5 Oct 2004)

Edited to appease moderator  

T


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

No need to have this posted anymore


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

And just one more thing
I choose to start this.
SEEK AND ACCEPT RESPONSABILITY


----------



## Torlyn (5 Oct 2004)

Edited to appease moderator.  

T


----------



## NavyGrunt (5 Oct 2004)

Hey Torlyn maybe you could leave it alone since he said he would answer questions with in his scope of experience. Just like he did with the air rifles question. Dont you have anything better to do than hang out on a military website basically anonymous correcting military personnel?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2004)

Torlyn, I'll kindly ask you to back off. He came here with an offer to help. He said he was not a fountain of information. We're open to anyone that can offer information that can be backed by experience. He has also already answered his first question, quite satisfactorly I might add. At least his heart is in the right place, not like some that come here for no other reason than to raise shyte and get a rise out of people. If it doesn't suit you, simply don't visit the thread. Please let the thread run it's course without your vitrole.


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

To awnser your Question I encountered no benifits per say from my cadet experience(pay,time on promo etc)but what I did recieve is alittle bit of experience in the dicipline department,a good grounding in teamwork and some small degree of skills(boot polishing,uniform maintaince,drill,sewing)which makes alot of difference in helping you mates.
Upon transfer to the regular force I was credited 3 years on promo to Cpl and entered as a IPC lv 3 private.


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

This post is a few min late(slow typer)and thank you.
I hope I at least awnsered thier Question........


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Oct 2004)

gun plumber,
The misunderstanding has been clarified. Please carry on.


----------



## Ward1859 (5 Oct 2004)

A friend of mine mentioned that if I wanted to go Reg Force, that it would take longer to get in if I were in Reserves as opposed to going in as a Civillian. I know you only experianced one side of that, but I figured I'd give it a shot anyways. Can you help?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## ackland (5 Oct 2004)

It all depends on what trade you want to apply to. I have a friend who was infantry came to an armoured unit, Decided to go reg infantry. His CT took all of about two months ( as infantry was hiring) and was in Petawawa in 3 months after that. Whole thing took about 5-6 months. He went right in From Cpl P res to Pte Reg force. Now if you want to CT to a trade you are not already qualified for and It is not available at the time you want to go regs it will take longer as you will have to wait till that trade is open.


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

I agree.My CT only took about 4 months.I made sure I had all my paperwork sorted out before I went to the recruiter.I had a current express test,my mediacall was up to date,and all the other stuff like my common law info and security checks plus the trade I applied for was open.Sometimes I've found that another way to (I hate using the word speed in a military context)"speed" the paperwork along is to be a little pro active in your process.Keep on your unit and get to know your recruiter.
Dont lose faith,many will, but keep to it and if you decide to you'll be here soon.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (5 Oct 2004)

I have a question. Before I say it I would like to point out I don't mean this as an insult in any way shape or form. My buddie and I are rather "gung ho" as one of my officers doing ROTP put it. He asked us about our ambitions etc.. and we told him that I plan on attempting Canadian Forces Basic Parachutist course this summer and than we plan on joining the PRes together. He warned us about his time in the PRes before he started ROTP that he was in a unit, and guys love to chew out kids fresh out of cadets that are all gung ho, and that no one is serious until you get to about MCpl. and you actually have a job. Is this true? Also I understand that this will differ from unit to unit or at least I would expect it to so if as many people as possible can give me an answer it would be easier to understand the whole big picture. 
Thanks


----------



## ackland (5 Oct 2004)

Sgt_McWatt said:
			
		

> I have a question. Before I say it I would like to point out I don't mean this as an insult in any way shape or form. My buddie and I are rather "gung ho" as one of my officers doing ROTP put it. He asked us about our ambitions etc.. and we told him that I plan on attempting Canadian Forces Basic Parachutist course this summer and than we plan on joining the PRes together. He warned us about his time in the PRes before he started ROTP that he was in a unit, and guys love to chew out kids fresh out of cadets that are all gung ho, and that no one is serious until you get to about MCpl. and you actually have a job. Is this true? Also I understand that this will differ from unit to unit or at least I would expect it to so if as many people as possible can give me an answer it would be easier to understand the whole big picture.
> Thanks



Well to answer your question about how you'll be treated all depends on how you act. If you walk into your BMQ all "When I was in cadets" you'll get eaten alive. If you get in keep quite and just do your thing, pass on any relevent experience to your other candidates you'll probably have no trouble at all.
Depending on what trade you enter the reserves as you could have lots to do before hiting MCpl. Armoured you'll have a vehicle to look after and lots to do. 

Gun-ho troops are good depending on what you mean by Gun-Ho. If you are like kill kill kill and no brains you won't enjoy it. If you are keen to try new things and step up to the task that is at hand you will probalbly have a great time. Taking initiative can be good as long as you aren't oversteping you boundries.

Don't be affraid of the P Res. It's probaly been a while since your CIC has been in a reserve unit. Things are alot more professional now a days.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (5 Oct 2004)

As I said hes not CIC hes in ROTP. He just left the reserves beginning of last year.


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

In my experiece.being a former cadet joining the p-res,I have to agree with TR.It's all in the attitude you portray when you are put in that situation.Advice-If you want to join,do not take what someone else says as gospel.Live the experience for yourself and make your own judgements.
as was told to me-mouth shut,eyes open.
And just a side note-When trasfering to the regular force I experienced the same type of attitude your officer was talking about.Alls it took was a little time for people to realize that I was switched on and not wearing my p-res time on my sleave and in no time I fit in like a dirty shirt.
Cheers


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

I can't really comment on the RMC thing because I never went that route.As far it looking bad as long as you follow proper channels(because your all ready enrolled in the p-res)you will have to submit a memo requesting component transfer(note-to anyone reading this who did CT to reg force officer from the p-res-are the procedures the same for p-res NCM to Reg force officer?)A friend of mine CT'd to piliot after 2 yrs in the p-res and the unit was extadic for him!They saw that he was going for self-improvment and supported him the whole way.As I remember I can't think of a single person in my old p-res unit that were unsupported in thier efforts to go regular force.
I'm not sure I awnsered your question compleatly but this is all I can say,hope it helps.
Anyone who has a more in-depth knowledge on this subject jump in...thats what this string is for.


----------



## Spartan (6 Oct 2004)

Just a quick question- coming off of 6-7 years in the cadets how hard was it to adapt and readjust from being in a position of responsibility and leadership to one of being a new recruit in the reserves?


----------



## gun plumber (6 Oct 2004)

Ae long as you understand that your being taught new and unique skills you (and I)(I am still learning as we speak)you shouild'nt have to much problem(as I experienced)As a cadet you learn a small portion of leadership(not a jab but a truth).I tended to keep my mouth shut(mouth closed,eyes open)and helped those who required it(lets face it the average civy don't know how to polish boots)and even though I had never atained any significant ranK in cadets-I was a PO2 in sea cadets and a silver star(if that still exists)Mcpl in army cadets-I never tried to "lord"the experience I had over anyone.One thing I learned over my carrer is(cadets-p-res-reg force)
In order to be a good leader,one must be a good follower.........regaurdless(sp)of rank or experience.


----------



## gun plumber (6 Oct 2004)

Sorry for spelling errors.....I fix it,not spell it........


----------



## primer (6 Oct 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> This is'nt the type of question I wanted but I'll awnser it anyways
> It's very simple and 3 fold
> 1.Most of us arnt trained to fix um!Those repairs are usually farmed out to civilian companies or the individuals in my trade are few and far bettween
> 2.more times than not we cannot get parts.Because of the primary goal of the trade,unfortunatly air rifles are low priority.Parts are hard to find and it is easier to send it away for repair
> ...



Thanks for the info. We have no problem with the # 7s

Cheers:


----------



## gun plumber (6 Oct 2004)

Arte Et Marte
"By Skill and by Fighting"
Motto of the EME branch


----------



## ackland (6 Oct 2004)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Just a quick question. I'm finishing up grade 12 this year, and I just started my training with the PRes. Now, my plan is to go to college next year (Police Foundations) and eventually become an MP in the regs. However, my marks aren't half bad and I intend to apply to RMC as well, just to see if I can get in. If I do get accepted, will it look bad on my record if I spend 12 months in the reserves and then run off to RMC right after I finish all my training? I'm not seriously considering RMC (I'm looking at going in the service as an NCM), but I have not discounted it totally. So any help on this is appreciated.



You may end up better off. There was a Pte from my unit that applied and got into RMC because he was a private he went and got paid as a private The other OCdts maid less money and he was laughing.


----------



## gun plumber (17 Aug 2007)

I've blown the dust of this topic because I feel that it has good merit and also,I intend to volunteer with a local cadet corp in the new training year and want to be able to be ready for any and all questions they might ask,so what better way to be able research and reply than to get a national response.

To all who are ready to jump on me for going "out of my lane":an update since the first post;

I have compleated my QL 4 OJT,and have since completed my QL5 trg.I have been employed in my unit as a fully  qualified tech since Mar 07.
I consider myself an experienced member in the "Cadets to reserve to reg force" cycle as I have (see my first post) experienced it first hand.

Occasionally,I will ask my own questions to the Cadets on this board,in order to expand(or update,as the Situ warrents)my own knowledge as this benefits myself as well.

I will not awnser questions that are out of my lane,as well,Mods please delete this thread if it becomes a flame fest or inflammatory in any way.
Thank you,and I look forward to your questions,and anything you can teach me as well.


----------



## future-fighter (29 Aug 2007)

Why is it so hard for the Gun plummers to fix our Air Rifles?


----------



## gun plumber (6 Sep 2007)

Not trying to blow you off or anything,nut this was awnsered on page 1,first question I think.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## rage (3 Oct 2007)

I have been a Reservist and and completed BMQ, SQ, and Driver Wheel. The QL3 for my trade, SUP TECH, is now almost 3 months. My unit is not very understamding when I say I can't get that time off work. They as far as saying I am making the Unit look bad. 3 years, and no QL3, hearing it from Ops. I travel an hr. and a half to get to the Unit I have had enough. But, I am toying with the idea of CIC in my home town. Is this wise?

rage


----------



## Neill McKay (5 Oct 2007)

rage said:
			
		

> But, I am toying with the idea of CIC in my home town. Is this wise?



You should visit a cadet unit and see what it's like for yourself.  If it's well-run you will see a lot of similarities to a militia unit, but if you join the staff you will find it a different experience from your current trade.  You may find something you like, or you may decide that it's too far removed from what you're used to or what you had in mind when you first joined up.


----------

